# Ice fishing: A fading tradition?



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

SUFFIELD -- Fewer people are heading out on the ice and it could mean the end of an Ohio tradition.









More...


----------



## cast and shoot (Jan 7, 2011)

seems like the exact opposite to me, ive never seen so many people ice fishing. its catching on with younger kids too. i think its thriving


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

20 or 30 years ago, that spot I was at on Mogadore, you couldn't get a parking spot. There used to be hundreds of fishers out there. I know there is still interest and I hope the sport continues to grow. With all the kids I've seen on the ice this year, I have lots of faith.


----------

